# Παπαγάλοι > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Έμιλυ και Κά'ι'λ μαζί και τέρμα η καραντίνα!

## serafeim

Παιδια με πολυ μεγαλη χαρα τα 2 κοκατιλακια θα ειναι μαζι μετα απο την γνωρημια τους απο την τεταρτη μεχρι αυριο που θα τα βαλω μαζι... τα πουλακια ειναι παρα πολυ καλα δεν τσακωνονται και συνεχεια κολαει το ενα στο αλλο απο το κλουβι βεβαια ουτε που φτανουν.... τσιριζουν αλλα δεν τα βγαζω καθολου αυτες τις μερες ωστε να συνηθησουν το ενα το αλλο....αυριο λοιπον θα επανερθω με φωτογραφιες και αμα θελετε και βιντεο....

***το εκανα σημερα ωστε αν υπαρχει καποια αρνηση η γνωμη για να την κανω αν και θεωρω οτι τα πουλια θα τα πανε παρα πολυ καλα και δεν χρειαζεται να ταλαιπωρουνται αλλο!!!

----------


## serafeim

οριστε φωτογραφιες και με τα 2 μαζι....

εδω το αδειο τους κλουβακι χωρις παιχνιδακια αν και προσθεσα και εχω παρει ενα ακομα που δεν εβαλα αλλα μονος μου μονο με καλαμακια ....



τεντωνωμαστε...



η εμιλυ παει να παιξει και ο καιλ καθαριζεται!!!



εδω λατρεψαν και τα δυο μαζι τον ανεμηστηρα και καθονται ολο πανω....



η καραφλιτσα του μικορυ  :Happy:  χαχαχα



την επιασα στα πρασα να μο τρωει τα καλωδια!!!



εδω και τους 2 μαζι τους επιασα μολις γυρναω απο εκει ορμανε στα καλωδια!!! αμαν ποια!!!



αυτα τα ολιγα για τωρα.... αμα θελετε θα βαλω και αλλες σταδιακα!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ομορφα και τα δυο Σεραφιμ!!!!!!!!!!

Να σου ζησουν και καλους απογονους!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Να σου ζήσουν Σεραφείμ .Προσοχή στα καλώδια παιδί μου χαχαχα

----------


## μαρια ν

Να σου ζησουν ειναι κουκλια αντε και καλους απογονους, καλα το κλουβι ειναι τελειο,τεραστιο,μπραβο 
για την ωραια κατασκευη σου.

----------


## vikitaspaw

κουκλακια πανεμορφα!! Να σου ζησουν, να ταιριαξουν κ χαρεις πολλα κοκατιλομωρακια..!
Η εμιλυ ειναι ιδια η δικια μου..

----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Σεραφειμακο.... οχι να μην βαλεις κι αλλες σταδιακα.... να βαλεις απειρες συνεχεια!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα ευχαριστω παιδια σας ευχαριστω ολους... θα βαζω μητσ το ποσχομαι !!!  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Να ζήσουν τα ζουζούνια !!!!
Να έχετε μια καλή ζωή όλοι μαζί !!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

> Να σου ζήσουν Σεραφείμ .Προσοχή στα καλώδια παιδί μου χαχαχα


Κωνσταντινε εχεις δικιο αλλα δεν τα προλαβαινω... ασε που τα λατρευουν και οταν τα περνω τα κρατανε με μανια .... τι να κανω και εγω τι να πρωτοπρολαβο??? καλωδιο η κοκατιλ? ασε που ειναι και πολυ φοβητσιαρα η εμιλυ μαζι του και τοα εχω στο νου μου λιγο... αν και κοιμουνται διπλα διπλα τωρα....
ευχαριστω βαγγελη

----------


## Georgia_io

Σεραφείμ είναι πανέμορφα!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι τα μικρούλια σου!!!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ γεωργια και εσυ να χαιρεσαι τον σελντονακο σου (λατρεια)  :Happy:

----------


## Sissy

Να τα χαίρεσαι Σεραφείμ!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ σισσυ

----------


## demis

Κουκλακια ειναι κ εχουν ενα υπεροχο σπιτι!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω πολυ Θεμη να σαι καλα !!!!

----------


## zack27

πολυ ομορφα να  σου ζησουν Σεραφειμ .

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω πολυ ζαχαρια να σαι καλα!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Να τα χαιρεσαι α μωρά σου!!!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω γιωργο!!! να σαι καλα!

----------


## serafeim

φωτογραφιες δεν θελατε? οριστε!!!

εδω μολις ανοιξα το κλουβι



καθως αναιβεναν







εδω κανανε ετσι οπως εκανε της Βικυς ο δικος της που την ειχα ρωτησει (νομιζω της Βικυς ηταν)



και το θεικο η εμιλυ μου κρυβοταν οταν εβγαζα φωτογραφιες σημερα χαχαχαχ



αυτα και για σημερα!!!

----------


## zack27

Πολυ ομορφα Σεραφειμ!!! απλα οταν μ πορεις βαλε περισσοτερα παιχνιδια
και εχω την εντυπωση οτι τα κλαδια που εχει βαλει ειναι λιγο μεγαλα για τα ποδαρακια τους!!!

----------


## serafeim

ναι ειναι ζαχο γι αυτο ψαχνω καλυτερα και ποιο ομορφα απο αυτα....!!!!
και το φαγητο το εχω ψηλα επειδη το αλλαξα σημερα αλλιως το εχω στην μεση  :Happy:

----------


## vagelis76

Παιχνίδια οπωσδήποτε ,όπως και ο Ζάχος !!!
Τα μπωλ φαγητού γιατί τόσο ψηλά? το υπόλοιπο κλουβί θα μένει ανεκμετάλλευτο....
Με ταψάκι και ίσως πόδια στο κλουβί,έχεις κάτι στο μυαλό σου???

----------


## serafeim

ναι εχω βαγγελη...
να κανω 4 ποδια με ενα σιρταρι απο κατω για τροφες κλπ και σχισμη για ταψακι και ροδακια για ευκολη μετακινηση!!!!
παιχνιδακια δεν εχω και εψαξα παντου να βρω.. προσπαθησα να φτιαξω δεν τα καταφερα... τα μπολακια ειπα ποιο πανω τα εβαλα γιατι το αλλαξα εκεινη την στιγμη και δεν τα εβαλα στην μεση!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια σημερα παρατηρησα οτι  μολις πλησιασουν πολυ κοντα το ενα με το αλλο καταματα ψηλοτσακονονται και ο καιλ μικροτερος αλλα κυριαχει σαν αντρας... το παραξενο ειναι οτι το βραδυ κοιμουνται διπλα διπλα κολητα!!!! δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι.... ελπιζω στο μελλον να γινουν κολητοι και να περιπειηται το ενα το αλλο!!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

ομορφα τα πουλακια σου κ τελειος ο χωρος τους! Προσπαθησε να βρεις παιχνιδια ή να φτιαξεις μονος σου να μην βαριουνται! Αν δεν βρισκεις για παπαγαλους θα βρεις σιγουρα ακομα κ σε σουπερ μαρκετ για γατες ή σκυλακια...οτι σε βολεψει, με πλαστικο, με καμπανακια κ χρωματα...καλο ειναι! Εγω εχω πολλα τετοια..Οσο για τους τσακωμους εφοσον γινονται με μετρο κ χωρις απωλειες (π.χ. ξεπουπουλιασματα)πιστευω δεν εχεις λογο να ανησυχεις, θα την βρουν την ακρη σιγα σιγα!

----------


## serafeim

αυτο λεω και εγω βικυ θα την βρουνε ειναι αρχη ακομα... εξαλου αμα τα χωρησω το ενα φωναζει το αλλο μονο οταν βρισκονται πολυ κοντα και οχι ωρες ξεκουρασης...
οσο για τα παιχνιδια θα παω χαλκιδα αυριο κα ιθα ψαξω στα Ψαχνα γιατι εκει εινα ιη σχολη μου οποτε οτι βρω εκει νομιζω ειχε παρει το ματι μου 2-3 πετ σο π εκει!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Αχχχχ δεν τις ειχα δει αυτες τις φωτος!
Πολυ ωραιο κλουβι και τα μικρα σου..... κουκλακια!

----------


## serafeim

λοιπον οριστε νεες!!!

εδω ειναι το κτελ που μας παει οοοοπου θελουμε!!


οριστε και αλλες απο το κτελ μας!!











επιτελους τον παρακαλουσαμε τοοοοοσο καιρο και ο σεραφειμ τιποτα δεν μας εβγαζε τωρα ομως επιασε το κολπο με την τσιριδα χεχεχε
















μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ delicius!!!




αυτα για σημερα παιδια ελπιζω να σας εφτιαξαν το κεφι γιατι εμενα οσο τις βλεπω τρελενομαι!!

----------


## mitsman

Ολα τελεια!!! απιστευτα... μοναδικα!!
Μια ερωτηση μονο.... πως τα ξαναεπιασες????

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

Σεραφείμ τέλειες οι φωτογραφίες!!! στείλε μου με πμ απο που πήρες το 'βαλιτσάκι' που τα βάζεις μέσα!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια,
τα επιασα ετσι διοτι δεν μου εφυγαν και εχουν κομενα τα περισσοτερα φτερα πτησης.. ο καιλ εχει μονο 2 απο το καθε φτερο και η εμιλυ 1 απο καθε φτερο!!!

----------


## nuntius

*Σεραφείμ τέλειες οι φωτό, αλλά κ εγώ την έχω την απορία...πώς τα μάζεψες να τα βάλεις μέσα;;; Καλό θα ήταν να απέφευγες να τα βγάζεις ανέλεγκτα έξω, γιατί αν γίνει το παραμικρό και τρομάξουν και τα δύο μαζί δεν μαζεύονται... ή έστω να πάρεις το έτοιμο harness ή να φτιάξεις ένα που είναι και οικονομικότερο!!!
*

----------


## serafeim

παιδια 1 πραγμα λατευω σε αυτα τα πουλια!!!
τα αγαπω και με αγαπανε!!! με λατρευουν και τα λατρευω... δεν φευγουν να παιταξουν εκτος και αν τα τρομαξει κατι τα οποια με ενα σφυριγμα ερχονται παλι!!!
με νιωθουν οπως εγω αυτα δεν ξερω αλλα μεγαααααααλος δεσμος!!!

----------


## mitsman

Δεν εχουν κομμενα φτερα?????


χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο χο

----------


## serafeim

εχουν δημητρη...
αλλα οχι ολα !!! εχω αφησει 2 απο τα φτερα πτησης τους εκτος της εμιλυς που τα βγαλε τα 2 μονη της και εχει 1 απο το καθενα!!! τα τελευταια!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και πάλι είναι επικίνδυνο.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> εχουν δημητρη...
> αλλα οχι ολα !!! εχω αφησει 2 απο τα φτερα πτησης τους εκτος της εμιλυς που τα βγαλε τα 2 μονη της και εχει 1 απο το καθενα!!! τα τελευταια!!!


Προσωπική μου γνώμη να μην αφήνουμε το πρώτο φτερό μόνο και στις δυο φτερούγες γιατί θα σπάσουν με μια πτώση και θα έχεις αιμορραγία.

----------


## serafeim

κωνσταντινε αφηνω 2 αλλα τα εβγαλε... δεν ξερω γιατι!!!
επισης ειναι τοσο μεγαλος ο χωρος που οπου και να πανε ειναι δικος μου και θα τα πιασω εκει περα αλλα και παλι φοβαμαι!!!
εγω χαρηκα που τα ειδα στην μουρια να χερονται και να παιζουν!!! να ποζαρουν και να τσιριζουν!!! ειναι ενα δωρο για αυτα που τα αναζωογονη!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Πολυ ωραιες φωτος Σεραφειμ!
Προσοχη μονο μην εχεις κανενα ατυχημα....

----------


## paulos

να τα χαιρεσαι σεραφειμ....κουκλια

----------


## serafeim

Να μαστε παιδια παλι με το νεο κλουβι μεταφορας... μου το εκανε δωρο η αδερφη μου ....
οριστε μερικες φωτογραφιες μαζι με τις κοκατιλαρες μου  :Happy: 



















ακουω παρατηρησεις!!!

----------


## Mits_Pits

Θα μου κανεις κι εμενα ενα τετοιο δωρο οταν με το καλο παρω κι εγω τα κοκατιλια μου?????

----------


## serafeim

αχαχα μακαρι να μπορουσα!!! δεν ξερω απο που το πηρε δεν ξερω ποσο εκανε :s

----------


## serafeim

νομιζω πως μας εφαγε ο στρατος και εχουν καιρο να σας δουμε ε?

----------


## Oneiropagida

Σεραφείμ λιώνουν στα χάδια και φαίνονται πολύ ευτυχισμένα!!!! Να τα χαίρεσαι!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φανη ελπιζω και εγω το ιδιο να ειναι ευτυχισμενα!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Εγώ έχω μείνει εντυπωσιασμένος με το κλουβί που τους έχεις!! Φαντάζομαι χειροποίητο έτσι?

----------


## serafeim

ναι γιωργο χειροποιητο και ατελειωτο(δεν εχω φτιαξει την βαση ακομα και δυσκολευομαι στο καθαρισμα αλλα ο στρατος φτεει χεχεχε)

----------


## serafeim

*Σχεδιασμός κλούβας για μπατζάκια!*εδω ειναι!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια δες τε εδω χαδια οχι δες τε!!!!!

----------


## kaveiros

Νομίζω ότι καταλαβαίνω ακριβώς πως νιώθεις :Happy:  Άντε μετά να τους χαλάσεις χατήρι....!

----------


## serafeim

ακριβως!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
πως να τους χαλασεις? ειδικα οταν του μαθαινα να πεταει ελιωνε στα χαδια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Παιδιά γιατί πρέπει να είμαι τόσο μακρυά τους;



Κάτι ακόμα η εμιλυ νορμάλ γκρέι έχει πολλές κουκκίδες στο στήθος κίτρινες βασικα σε όλη την κοιλίτσα της που δεν έχουν αλλά κοκατιλακια γιατί;

----------


## marlene

*Γιατί είναι split-pearl.....!!!!! 
Κοινώς έχει ένα γονίδιο normal grey (που κυριαρχεί και είναι αυτό που φαίνεται) και ένα ακόμα που είναι pearl...!!!! (βλέπε κ τις περλίτσες στα φτερά, στην κάτω φωτό... 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι όλα ta Normal grey Θηλυκά, πάντως είναι ίδιες με φτεράκια από Pearl! )

Καλά εεε.... Με όποια από τις 2 και να ζευγαρώσει το νινί μου θα κάνουν κάτι μωρά.... Τέλειααα....!!!! 

Να τις χαίρεσαι Σεραφειμάκο, είναι απλά υπέροχες...!!!!!*

----------


## serafeim

:$ ευχαριστούμε μαρλεν παρά πολύ είδες σε τι κοπέλες θα τον αφήσω να διαλέξει; και τι πρίμα κλουβί θα έχει; χεχε

----------


## kaveiros

Αντε να διαλέξεις ανάμεσα σε τέτοιες ομορφιές :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε...
Δηλαδή αν κάνει Μωρακια θα υπάρχει πιθανότητα για pearl μπόμπιρες;

----------


## Kostakos

Tι κουκλιά!!! εκεί που καθαρίζετε o Kάιλ, παίρνει ακριβώς την ίδια στάση με την Ροδούλα μου. Να σου ζήσουν!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστώ και εσένα κωστάκο...

----------


## Kostakos

χαχαχα κανένα πρόβλημα!! τα λατρεύω τα κοκατίλ αν και είμαι φανατικός lovebirdακιας!!

----------


## marlene

> Να σαι καλά σε ευχαριστούμε...
> Δηλαδή αν κάνει Μωρακια θα υπάρχει πιθανότητα για pearl μπόμπιρες;



*Νομίζω πως μπορεί να βγουν περλέ κοριτσάκια....*

----------


## serafeim

Μωρέ ας βγουν ότι θέλουν δεν με νοιάζει ας δω την εμιλυ μανούλα θα τρελαθώ....

----------


## serafeim

Μόλις πάρω την άδεια θα κάτσω μια ολόκληρη μέρα μαζι θα φάμε θα πιούμε και θα κοιμηθούμε μαζί σου.... μου λιψανε

----------


## serafeim

καλησπερα παιδια, θα ηθελα να μαθω αν υπαρχει καποιο site η κανενα τηλεφωνο που να μπορω να στειλω φτερακια του/της καιλ να δω το φυλο γιατι πραγματικα με εχει μπερδεψει αυτο το πουλι...με πμ παντα.. Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!!

----------


## serafeim

παιδια δεν σας λειψαμε καθολου? εμας μας λειψατε παντως και σας δειχνουμε τα νεα μας φτερακια και καμαρωνουμε που ειμαστε τελικα ΑΓΟΡΑΚΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ  ΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙΙ!!!!!!!!! εμεις μια κυρια με ομορφες πιτσιλιες στο στηθος μας!!!!!



















































το πανεμορφο, φανταστικο, λαμπερο, υπεροχο και οχι αγαπημενο(τσακωνονται ακομα οταν βρεθουν κοντα αμαν εκανα να την τρβηξω) ζευγαρακι μου!!



μια μικρη ερωτησουλα για τους εμπειρους το εχω ξανακανει αλλα μου εχει κανει πολυ εντυπωση... γιατι η εμιλυ ειναι γεματη κατω στην κοιλια της με πιτσιλιες?




Υ.Γ. : Συγγνωμη για την κακης ποιοτητας φωτωγραφιων για τα τοσο ομορφα πουλια σαν τα κοκατιλ που αξιζουν πολλα περισσοτερα... την επομενη φορα με την φωτογραφικη που βγαζει HD

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχα!! και πανεμορφα τα μικρα σου Σεραφειμ, να τα χαιρεσαι και παντα με υγεια!!

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Κουκλιά,αυτός ο Καιλ είναι αδερφάκι της Καλυψως μου Σεραφειμ αν δεις στην υπογραφή μου,και είναι το ίδιο τεράστια και αυτή.

----------


## serafeim

αδερφακι? απο που την πηρες?

----------


## Lucky Witch

Από τον ίδιο εκτροφέα...όπως και τη ζεμπρα μου επίσης

----------


## serafeim

νικολ να κανονησουμε να βρεθουν  :Happy: 

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι? γιατι ο καιλ ανοιγη τα φτερα του ετσι και προχωραει πανω στο κλουβι? μονο εκει το κανει... δεν κανει τα αεροπλανικα οπως η εμιλυ ... απλα τα ανοιγει και προχωραει σαν να λεει ειμαι μεγαλος και τρανος... να κοιταχτε οπως σε μια φωτογραφια που ειχα βαλει!!!

----------


## mitsman

Μπορει να το κανει για να ξεπιαστει η για να βρει ισορροπια!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Τι κούκλος!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

το κανει πολυ ωρα γυρω στο λεπτο δημητρη και γιατι να ξεπιαστει? ολη την ωρα πεταει γυρω απο το κεφαλι μου...... το κανει καθε φορα που τον αφηνω πανω στο κλουβι...

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Είναι ευδιάθετος και χαρούμενος!! Κουκλίτσα και η 'Εμιλυ! (τώρα την είδα!)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Και η Καλυψω μου το κάνει.

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω πολυ νατασσα....

----------


## serafeim

νικολ λες να το εχουν τα αδερφακια χουσουρη εκ γεννητης? εμενα μου το κανει την τελευταια βδομαδα στη νοποια κελαηδα και σαν τρελος!!!

----------


## moutro

Και μενα το κανει, απο οτι εχω καταλαβει το κανει για να βρει ισορροπια. εμενα το κανει και πανω στο κλουβι και μεσα, οπου κρεμιεται αναποδα και ανοιγει τα φτερα, σαν νυχτεριδαετος ενα πραγμα...

----------


## serafeim

οχι οχι καμια σχεση θα σας βγαλω βιντεακι καποια στιγμη να δειτε!!!!

----------


## serafeim

ας δουμε και μερικα στηγμιοτηπα και με τους ερωτες μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## COMASCO

θα σου πω για ακομα μια φορα οτι τα μικρα σου ειναι πανεμορφα....!!!να τα χαιρεσαι σεραφειμ και παντα με υγεια

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω αλεξανδρε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ομορφες φωτο πανεμορφα μικρα... να τα χαιρεσαι ΟΛΑ!

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω δημητρη να σαι καλα!!!!

----------


## Lucky Witch

Φοβερά πουλιά.

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω νικολ να σαι καλα και τα δικα σου ειναι φανταστικα οπως και ολων εδω μεσα!!!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πανέμορφα είναι Σεραφείμ! Ωραία προσπάθεια με τις φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## marlene

*Κουκλάκια γλυκά!!!!*  :Love0020:   :Love0020:   :Love0020:  

*Οι φωτό εν πτήση είναι οι καλύτερες...!!!!*

----------


## Kostakos

Ναι η ουρά της Έμιλυ είναι πολύ καλλιτεχνική λες και ζωγραφίστηκε!! Αλλά ο Κάϊλ είναι μια ζωγραφιά από μόνος του!!

----------


## serafeim

σας ευχαριστω παιδια... 

Υ.Σ.: Μαρλεν ανυπομονω να συναντηθουμε ισως τα φερω εκει μαζι αν τα καταφερω και αν τελικα γινει!!!

----------


## Εφη

σεραφείμ είναι πανέμορφα ....και οι φωτο απίστευτες..να τα χαίρεσαι

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω εφη να σαι καλα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Εν πτηση ε!! απλα υπεροχα τα μικρα σου!!!! απλα *πανεμορφα!!!!!!* τα φροντιζεις τελεια!! μπραβο Σεραφειμ.

----------


## serafeim

ε ευχαριστω πολυ δημητρη!!!!!!

----------


## Athina

Τι όμορφες κόκκινες ματάρες είναι αυτές?
Και η δικιά μου έχει κόκκινα μάτια.
Να τα χαίρεσαι Σεραφείμ!

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω αθηνα...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

νομιζω ουτε εδω εβαλα νεα για αρκετες μερουλες... λεω να μην πω νεα απλα να τα δειτε απο μονοι σας...

μιαμ μιαμ μιαμ νοστιμοτατοοοοοοοοοο...


η ωρα του παιδιου ....

πεφτω πεφτω πεφτωωωωωωωωωωωωωω.... οοουψ εχω φτερα το ξεχασα!!!!
εγω παντως πειναω ακομα ... χεχεχε


τωρα τραβα τωρα που ειμαι αναποδα !!!


-κουνια μπελα κουνια μπελα επεσε η κοπελα...
-δεν ειμαι κοπελα εγω χχχχχ χχχχχ χχχχ
-εγω ειμαι ειμαι ζηλιααααα

----------


## moutro

xaxaxaxaxa!!!! εγω νομίζω οτι δεν έχεις πέσει και πολυ έξω στα σχολια, κάπως έτσι πρέπει να τα λενε.... Τελειες φώτο, μπραβο στα ακροβατάκια σου!!!!

----------


## Panosfx

Πολυ παιχνιδιαρικα και δειχνουν πολυ ευτυχισμενα τα πουλια σου!
Αυτο το κεχρι που ειναι σαν τσαμπι που το βρισκεται ολοι σας;Δεν μπορω να βρω πετ σοπ που να εχει τετοιο.

----------


## serafeim

ευχαριστω παιδια... ουτε εγω βηκα σε πετ σοπ...
απο e-petshop τα περνω ... συνηθως το λενε millet!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πολυ ωραια Σεραφειμ!

----------


## serafeim

σε ευχαριστω δημητρη!!!

----------


## moutro

Και σε μεγάλα πετσοπ υπάρχει, εγώ απο κει το πήρα...

----------


## serafeim

Πωπωπωπωππω ποσο καιρο εχετε να σας δουμεεεεεε !!!
Καιλ(μαλλον αρσενικο)

Εμιλυ (κλεισε το φλας ωρε)

Κου κου κου κου κου κου

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ ομορφα Σεραφειμ να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!! εχει πολυ ιδιαιτερα χρωματα η Εμιλυ.

----------


## mai_tai

κουκλια...-αλλα η εμιλη...-τα σπαει λεμε...!!! :Jumping0011:

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω παιδια,
Δημητρη αν ειδες ανοιξα και θεμα για τον χρωματισμο της!!!
στην αρχη οταν ηταν 6 μηνων και αλλαζε φτερωμα λεω παει αρσενικο αφου τα χρωματα στο προσωπο δεν αλλαξαν... μετα κοιταω την κοιλια της γεματο περλες... αστο λεω θυληκο τελικα... μετα βλεπω την οουρα και τα φτερα πτησης λεω θυληκο θυληκο... μετα μολις αλλαζει τα μαγουλακια της βγηκαν τοσο εντονα οσο αρσενικο οπως βλεπετε στην φωτογραφια και λεω αρσενικο και τελος... μετα περισυ εκανε αυγα και εκει ενταξει δεν θελει πολυ!!!
τωρα ο Καιλ θα δηξει ως προς το φυλο του... περνανε προετημασια και μαρτιο βλεπουμε για φωλια!!! κατα τα αλλα εκανα καλη επιλογη για την εμιλυ!!!

----------


## cute

τι υπέροχα κοκατιλακια είναι αυτά? :Big Grin: φτου φτου!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Ευχαριστω... φτυσε φτυσε χαχαχαχα

----------


## cute

> Ευχαριστω... φτυσε φτυσε χαχαχαχα


θα φτύσω θα φτύσω!!!!ε κριμα είναι να τα ματιασω τέτοια κουκλακιαααα :Happy:  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

κοιταχτε τον καιλ προς το τελος τσιμπαει την εμιλυ χαχαχαχα δεν θελει να την χαιδευω...  :Happy: 
και καλα τωρα το παιζουν δυσκολα απο την μια αλλα απο την αλλη..........................

----------


## serafeim

Ε ρε προβλημα που εχει το παιδι !!  :Happy: 
(παλι τσιμπαει το χερι μου να αφησω την Εμιλυ να χαιδεψω αυτον... τρελο γελοιο)  :Happy: 
επισης ακουμε και μπατζι και το αρσενικο τιμπραδος μου που δεν σταματα καθολου!!!




και λιγες φωτογραφιες μεσημεριανες που ενοχλουσαμε το καλαμακι !!!

----------


## serafeim

Αρρωστουλα ειναι μωρεεε..  :sad: 
ας της δοσω λιγα χαδακια  :Happy: 




ρε ασε το κινητο λεμε.... πω πω αγορι(μακαρι δηλαδη) μου!!! παιδια μου εκοψε την θηκη το θηριο!!! χαχαχαχαα

----------


## cute

αωω τι γλυκουλια που είναι και τα δυο :Happy: !!!!παρεπιπτόντως και η το ρι επιτίθεται και στην φωτογραφική μηχανη και στο κινητο ::

----------


## serafeim

δεν επιτιθεται "ο" Καιλ... παιζει..  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

Νεες φωτογραφιες για χαρη του Νικολα που μου το ζητησε το πρωι!!

----------


## serafeim

Λιγες ακομη μπας και ειχαμε ορεξουλες για φαγητο!!  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Κουκλάκια και τα δύο! Σεραφειμ το έκανα και εγώ αυτό με τα καλαμάκια και την ξύστρα!

----------


## serafeim

Ναι ολγα ειναι και πολυ γρηγορο κα ιευκολο και το προτιμουν!!  :Happy:

----------

